# EMA's Margem Sul (I.M.)



## HotSpot (6 Abr 2011 às 11:09)

Coordenadas das 3 estações do I.M. na margem sul e foto aérea (Bing).

Setúbal/Fruticultura
38.5485 -8.8908






Barreiro/Lavradio
38.6745 -9.0476





Almada/P. Rainha
38.6169 -9.2129


----------

